# Aunts solar panels. They pay $1 to electric co.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We got a call from California. My aunt lives there. Her and her husband got solar panels on thier house and garage and now they pay the electric company 1$ a month.

They did pay about 160$ before the panels went up. But the catch is now they have to pay for the panels at 59$ a month.

I didn't know they made that much power.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I worked for Verengo solar in CA for about a year. They sell a "power purchase agreement" which isn't a bad deal "unless" the cost of solar declines and it has. Will it go down more?
When I was with them they paid $575 for about a 240 watt panel; and now those panels are $250. WOW that's a huge decrease in price. HUGE so what if they are $150 next year or
in a couple of years - maybe its not possible IDK. With the power purchase agreement the customer can get in to the deal with no money and then they pay for the power the solar
system generates and have the grid as a back up. 

If you aunt paid the utility $1 she actually has a bad deal - no offense - but the first power supplies from CA utilities are cheap and after a certain sum they go up in cost very high.
The "ideal" systems left the cheap power in place and only replaced the expensive use power. If someone sold her a system that replaces both cheap and expensive power they 
didn't do right by her - yeah its complicated.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, it seems they offer something like this in Texas so I am looking into it.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice

MOLON LABE


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Normal to be charged $1-5 per month which some call a processing fee.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

James m said:


> We got a call from California. My aunt lives there. Her and her husband got solar panels on thier house and garage and now they pay the electric company 1$ a month.
> 
> They did pay about 160$ before the panels went up. But the catch is now they have to pay for the panels at 59$ a month.
> 
> I didn't know they made that much power.


Thanks for the info. Mow many watts is the system? How much did she pay for the system? Does she have storage battery capability? Does she use it for air conditioning?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Thanks for the info. Mow many watts is the system? How much did she pay for the system? Does she have storage battery capability? Does she use it for air conditioning?
> Thanks for any info.


I just got off the phone with a solar co. $44/mo, no initial out of pocket. Battery backup system to be installed once they finish testing in CA. I think I'm gonna do this.


----------

